# Christmas soaps



## sugar_soap (Nov 29, 2015)

My 2nd year of soaping and tried a few new things. Still got a long way to go and have to figure out how to use TD correctly

1. Sugar scrubs, eucalyptus soap with calendula, and star anise soap, both hanger swirl

2. Chocolate and whisky faux funnel pour, Muffin trees and Blue Christmas soap (where I realised the kitchen floor is not level)

3. Christmas trees and hollies. Was trying for ebru style soap but the mixture accelerated


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice.  I think my favorites are the individual ebru trees and holly.


----------



## quiltertoo (Nov 29, 2015)

Love the trees and holly.

Mary Lou


----------



## annalee2003 (Nov 29, 2015)

Very nice! Love the Christmas trees.


----------



## Momsta5 (Nov 29, 2015)

I think the star anise is really pretty. The individual holly and trees are very cute, perfect stocking stuffers.


----------



## sugar_soap (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks all


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 5, 2015)

Great looking soaps


----------



## Rowan (Dec 5, 2015)

Gorgeous looking soaps. Perfect for Christmas. The people who receive them, will be so happy!


----------



## Sonya-m (Dec 5, 2015)

Aw I love the trees and holly soaps!!


----------



## luebella (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow I love these so much


----------



## KristaMarie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm so impressed with the trees and holly! Really cool looking


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice job, they're cool!


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 6, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Nice.  I think my favorites are the individual ebru trees and holly.



Me too, me too!


----------



## traderbren (Dec 6, 2015)

They are all great, but I love the trees and holly!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 6, 2015)

Those turned out nice. I like the trees best.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 6, 2015)

I love the blue one - great tone and a really nice swirl.


----------



## sugar_soap (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks all, I was really happy with the trees and hollies myself. Just kept going over to the counter every 15 mins to sneak a peek  They're also scented with peppermint & sweet orange eo's so quite a christmassy smell


----------



## Prysm (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice Christmas Soaps.   I was looking for a Christmas soap for the cover of the SMF Facebook page and chose to use yours.

You can see it here:  https://www.facebook.com/soapforum/


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 16, 2015)

I really like the Christmas Trees and Holly. Would love the see the blue one cut, the colors are gorgeous


----------



## Serene (Dec 22, 2015)

That red one is winner for me.   Although they all look gorgeous.


----------



## sugar_soap (Dec 31, 2015)

And here they are: Blue Christmas & Christmas Spirit


----------

